# [v] Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution und Sleeping Dogs als Downloads



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Aus einer AMD-Aktion habe ich noch Download-Codes für Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution und Sleeping Dogs übrig und biete diese nun hier an. 

Alle Spiele benötigen einen Account, was aber auch bei der DVD-Version so wäre, es liegt also nicht daran, dass es Downloadkeys sind: einen Ubi-Account für FarCry3, einen Steam-Account für Hitman Absolution und Sleeping Dogs.

Der Code von Far Cry 3 wird über den Ubi-Shop eingegegeben und gilt dann als "bezahlt", die anderen beiden Games kann man in Steam über das entsprechende Menü "Steamprodukt aktvieren" freischalten und dann herunterladen. 

Da es sich um USK18-Spiele handelt und ich keinen Ärger mit Eltern haben will, möchte ich eine *Ausweiskopie* für die Altersbestätigung ("Code"-Daten und auch das Foto könnt ihr natürlich schwärzen  ) sehen, reicht also, wenn Name, und Geb-Datum (Vorderseite) und aktuelle Adresse (Rückseite) hervorgehen. Adresse und Name brauch ich sowieso, da ich den/die *Codes per Brief verschicke* - per mail mach ich nicht, da ansonsten ja irgendein Kiddie mir einfach irgendeine Perso-jpg aus dem Netz zuschicken kann und nur so tut, als sei das sein Perso  

Preise sind Verhandlungssache, FarCry3 wird aber sicher am "teuersten", da ich es im Handel (inkl. Versand) noch nicht unter 55€ gesehen hab


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. Dezember 2012)

Mach mal nen guten Preis für FC3 + Hitman zusammen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2012)

Hitman ist weg, FC3 und Sleeping Dogs sind noch verfügbar


----------



## Kaisan (16. Januar 2013)

Was würdest du dir bezüglich des Preises von FC3 so vorstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3 ist leider auch weg, sorry!


----------



## LordPupsalot (17. Januar 2013)

Was möchtest du für den Sleeping Dogs Key ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

LordPupsalot schrieb:


> Was möchtest du für den Sleeping Dogs Key ?



Mach einfach ein Angebot, gern auch per mail (auf meinen Namen links klicken und dann "private Nachricht" )


----------



## LordPupsalot (17. Januar 2013)

PN wurde verschickt.


----------

